# Super Skunk / Sensi Seed. Week 5



## Johnny5968 (Jan 26, 2016)

Super skunk / Sensi seed. End of week 5 

View attachment 2016-01-26 18.04.48.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2016)

nice!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2016)

very nice, how's the smell?   :joint4:


----------



## Johnny5968 (Feb 19, 2016)

powerplanter said:


> very nice, how's the smell?   :joint4:



Shunky with a hint of fruit... Taste the same as it smells


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 25, 2016)

You got a beautiful gal there, bud. Enjoy!


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you for answering my question. I wanted to know how skunk tastes. So a bit fruity and more skunky. Its my neighbors strain of choice. Aquired taste I assume.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have 5 sensi skunks going outdoors right now. supposed to be early finishers. they are way ahead of my other strains. I hope mine look like yours shortly. nice buds.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 21, 2016)

Super Sweet :bongin:


----------

